# Where should I ride around South Orange?



## bcl489 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm living in South Orange for 10 weeks while I intern for Prudential. I'm really clueless about where I should ride. I visited High Gear Cyclery in Millburn to ask, and they were very nice and wanted to help, but had trouble really explaining where I should go. I'd rather not drive to a location, and then ride. I'd also like to find something hilly - I go to Penn State and race for the club/team, so I need to keep some climbing form for when I return to Happy Valley.

If somebody wants to show me around, I'm also open to that.

Thanks!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know of any try (long and hard [that's what she said]) climbs around here, you would need to go somewhere like High Point for that. I can also give advice based on where I ride, which is a little ways from South Orange.

South Mtn Reservation might be a little scary for riding. From what I've heard the drivers are crazy through there. Mendham has some decent climbs.

Here are two rides to give you an idea of where I ride...

The Marty's Sunday ride features some good climbs (for me).
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=64602

And a modification on that ride to add an extra bit of climbing...
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=49191

We did this one last year and it was brutal for me. Lots of high grade stuff and good distance.
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=67022


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Go west*

Down through Maplewood, Millburn, Short Hills, Summit, New Providence, Berkeley Heights, Stirling, Basking Ridge.

Check out http://www.njbikemap.com/njmap/mapimage/north_jersey.html.

I think there are shop rides out of Millburn High Gear and there is also some group out of Montclair.

Watch the crazy NJ drivers.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

I just moved to West Orange myself. The Oranges are (possibly) named after Orange Mountain, which while a total joke as a mountain really is hilly. If you head up on the back streets from South Orange (station) up to West Orange via Ridgewood and Walker Road, you can cross South Mountain without being on the major roads, but once you're there you're kind of hemmed in by major roads unless you go back more or less the same way. This is basically my commute.

If you really like climbs and don't mind major roads and heavily-trafficked pothole-fests, you can do laps around the mountain by heading up South Orange Avenue (major road), right on on Cherry Lane (heavily trafficked pothole-fest), right on Northfield (major road), and than down Walker and Ridgewood (or the other way around). I recommend driving this first to take a look; I really wouldn't recommend it though I'll likely do it myself.

Just don't ride (in increasing order of nastiness) into Orange, Irvington, or Newark. They're flatter anyway.


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

bcl489 said:


> I'd also like to find something hilly


Short list of steepness/size statistics for key hills by South Orange here -- Note that the steepest are in Maplewood, could be good for an interval workout. If you can handle making some short hops during the climb, Warner Rd / Clarement Av is the longest in Maplewood, goes thru to top of the ridge (where there's a mostly quiet paved road).

Ken


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

russotto said:


> Just don't ride (in increasing order of nastiness) into Orange, Irvington, or Newark.


In daylight hours on mid-week days I've ridden my bike or skated in inline skates on streets into and out of and thru Newark a number of times. Never had any problem myself.

Branch Brook Park in Newark is rather nice. When I used to work in downtown Newark, some of would us at lunchtime would run on the streets to that park and run a lap around it, two or three times a week. I wasn't much into bicycling back then

I can believe there are places and streets and hours to be avoided for riding in Newark. I'm not an expert, maybe I just got lucky with the hours and streets I chose -- or maybe I have a special style of riding or skating that helps me.

Anyway I'd be happy to do a mid-week lunchtime bike ride (or skate) starting from downtown Newark -- send me a PM. Or if somebody wants to check it out first in a car, I'll skate around the streets of Newark and somebody can follow me in car and watch -- Newark to Elizabeth and back I've done lots of times. Newark to South Orange at most once skating (or biking?), but I'd be glad to try it a first time.

Ken


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm sure there are places in Newark where it's relatively safe; I haven't ridden in the actual downtown, just the area near S.O.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*+1 for branch brook*

branch brook is good place to do laps, especially good in april



lenapie trail is a series of waypoint, connect the dots to roll your own trail, while mtb is illegal in essex county, much of the trail is tarmac


*these parks are all on lenapie trail*

branch brook
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31960259

brookdale yaticaw parks
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/37671917

garrett mtn laps
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/34719218










new tarmac in branch brook in time for the cherry blossume

lenapie trail courtesy ny nj trail conference


----------

